# Is water from dehumidifier safe to use in tank?



## ShukiAi

I know this is a random question, but I have a dehumidifier in my room and I was curious if I could use the water for my tanks. 

I tend to think that it would be fine, but maybe I'm overlooking something obvious. 

Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob

ShukiAi said:


> I know this is a random question, but I have a dehumidifier in my room and I was curious if I could use the water for my tanks.
> 
> I tend to think that it would be fine, but maybe I'm overlooking something obvious.
> 
> Thanks!



I would not use it mainly because of possible copper in the water.

my .02


----------



## ShukiAi

beaslbob said:


> I would not use it mainly because of possible copper in the water.
> 
> my .02


Thank you for your input! If I added Prime, would that not take care of it? Just curious.


----------



## beaslbob

ShukiAi said:


> Thank you for your input! If I added Prime, would that not take care of it? Just curious.


no.

Actually in a heavily planted Fw tank it would probably work. but for a saltwater reef (coral) tank not a good choice.

FWIW I have used untreated tap water in my planted tanks for decades. And I only replace the evaporative losses. So that works just fine and there is no need for special water from whatever source.


my .02


----------



## corina savin

The water that comes out from dehumidifier has one quality: it is soft (no minerals). That will make it ideal to use it to replace the evaporated portion in your tank. However, it has dust, bacteria, viruses, pollen, spores, moulds, and everything else that's in the air. Would you drink it? If not, I would not put it in my fish tank.
Not sure about copper. The condensation coils are aluminum.


----------



## ShukiAi

Thank you for the feedback!


----------

